# Under Carriage Skid Plate for Nissan Rogue



## NR2018 (May 6, 2018)

Has anyone added an under carriage skid plate to Nissan Rogue? any suggestions?

I know it is not a a true SUV, but does ok on dirt roads, i want to protect the under carriage / oil pan etc from random rocks etc ..


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

There are Australian accessories where they call the Rogue the X-Trail. Look online for that and you should find something.


----------

